# Macodes cutting suffering



## Delawarejim (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi all;

A couple of weeks ago (Jan. 15) I got a Macodes petola cutting that I've been trying to root in water. The cutting has only one leaf, and is showing a root tip just shy of 1/16 inch. The leaf margins are starting to turn pale like the chlorophyll is begining to fade out. Cutting is on the kitchen counter, no direct sun and 66-68'F by day and 60'F at night.

I was told put it in water, keep out of the sun and it'll root in no time. I've got a large brandy snifter and long-fibre sphagnum ready to go for it.

I don't want to loose this plant. What should I be doing differently?
Thanks.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I would plant it in sphagnum right away. Skip trying to root it. It also needs a lot of humidity. I grow mine in plastic beanie baby boxes. If yours has any problem at all, it is probably low humidity. You could try planting it in sphagnum and putting a plastic bag over it, but I would really try to get it into some type of terrarium. Also, remember that this plant likes it moist, but not soggy. Sphagnum or even a more open medium, like orchid bark, will do fine, as long as the medium is well drained. I give mine dilute orchid fertilizer as well.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Chris--Orchid bark?*

Hey Chris,

That is an idea! Could I plant a jewel in seedling orchid bark in its own clay azalea pot, and hide that in the terrarium?

Your thoughts?

Thanks,

G


----------



## Delawarejim (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Chris.

I was concerned the temps might be a bit too low too?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

George,

That sounds like it will work fine but it might be a bit overkill. From what I understand this plant is a leaf litter specialist. Supposedly it grows it’s roots through leaf litter and not necessarily down into any type of soil. I grow mine in PrimeAgra, which is a LECA, which wicks water better than most. Most of my plants are in beanie baby boxes with about 1.5” of PrimeAgra. There are holes melted in the sides of the boxes, approximately 1cm from the bottom. I water the plants with orchid fertilizer (DynaGrow-“Grow” will due) every watering. Waterings are about once a week. When I water, I fill the box to the top of the PrimeAgra and then let the excess drain off. 1cm of water remains in the box. This water is wicked up into the “dry” PrimeAgra and provides the plant with moisture on a continuous basis (unless I forget to water and it all dries up) With the Macodes; I do not have any extra ventilation in the plastic boxes (with some other plants I put the top on askew to allow for some air flow). 

All of this said, I would not pot the plant in your viv. I would just supply it with a well draining substrate. As a matter of fact planting the thing is not really necessary. You can just place it where you want it. 

One last thing that I should mention is that my plants grow very slowly. It may be that I keep them too cool (68F or so), or that they don’t get enough light on the bottom shelf of my plant rack.

Jim, 

You may be right about the temps. A little higher into the 70s would probably be good.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

In tanks I'd recommend planting them in sphagnum moss over the drainage layer... In the tanks with jewel orchids in them, the substrate is sphagnum moss over LECA and some leaf litter, the jewels love it. Substrates that tend to have more soil like qualities the jewels tend to start having problems with...

All my cuttings go straight into sphagnum moss, and they root in no time with no extra help (they don't need rooting hormones). I do think temps are an issue... I've got decent growth going at temps in the upper 60s at night, to mid 70s during the day. Note that they can be weedy for orchids, but their growth is slow compared to many of the vines we use...

For more reading on jewel orchids, check out this thread.


----------



## Delawarejim (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Corey.

I planted the cutting in LFSP this morning, in a large brandy snifter with a cover to boost humidity. We'll see how that works out.

If things don't work, I think I'll be addinig it to my list of other jewels I'm ordering when the weather improves.

Hey Groundhog, good to see you over on the Terrestrial orchid board.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## terrestrial_man (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello All,
Thanks Jim for confirming my suspicions on growing the Macodes as well as Goodyera in the manner you have indicated. On the temps
they are tropical from Indonesia. During this time of year the temps
range from around 64F at night to 86F in the day. Humidity should be
no less than 70% with 80% being probably the best. I grow mine in 
a greenhouse and am hard pressed to maintain it at 80% though
from 70%-80% happens everyday as I pump into the air around 3 gallons of r/o water daily. 
Ludisia can handle more extreme conditions and lower temps and 
humidity. Macodes really needs it high high high temps and humidity.
Light levels below 800 foot candles too! though at this time I suspect 
up to 1200 or more to stimulate spiking.


----------

